# recently been proposed to, booked a venue, how much will it all cost?



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

getting married next year , have a few things booked just wondering how much people spend  on average for a traditional wedding of 150 people and where they source the money from!
i have videographer , photographer, band  all booked an the price is topping up very fast!!!


----------



## Margie (28 May 2008)

The 'traditional' wedding seems to be the one that costs a fortune. You could be looking at €20k plus for 150 guests.

What seems to be very popular at the moment is an evening wedding: immediate family to church and meal; extended family and friends are then invited to the band and disco including a small buffet and cutting of cake. This saves a fortune and doesn't put people under pressure to take a day off work and buy an expensive present.

Also, if you go for this option, most hotels will open an account for you which you can start paying into straight away.  You will more than likely have the hotel bit paid for by the time the wedding comes around.  Therefore you're not borrwing and putting yourself under pressure.  I don't think anyone should borrow for a wedding.  ok it is a very important day but it's just one day.  Why should you pay for it over the next 10-15 years!


----------



## sam h (28 May 2008)

> *much will it all cost?*


 
How long is a piece of string?? If you plan to do favours, opt for seat covers (a really stupid expence IMO) and all these silly extra things, you will spend a fortune.

There are loads of threads on ways you can save moeny;
- get you dress on sale
- keep you numbers reasonable (Margies idea is great)
- buy dress in the sales (or 2nd hand...not to everyone taste)
- Borrow friends "nice" cars to get to the church
- Do your own invites online
- do you need a video & a photographer? So many people have great videos & cameras - you can easily put your own togeather
....have a search of the threads.

I reckon people remember the meal, the band/DJ (only if they are really good or really bad) and the craic they had. Get the essentials right & you and your guests will have a great time and you don;t need to spend a fortune.


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

ive already booked up the meal but i do agree the evening thing sounds great!!

my meal. including chocolate fountain reception, canapes, wine with meal, round of drinks with toast is costing 11550 euro for 150 people. 
i went for an all inclusive package.
a family friend is a photographer and is doing it for 600.
the videographer is 1300.
cars are being hired my parents in law.
flowers by a family friend.
dress is 1500
groomsmen attire 1000
3 bridesmaids 1 flower girl 1000
band 1500
favours 300
church 250
cake 400
invites 300
rings 400
hire buses 600
honeymoon 5000

so already im at 25700 euro!!!


----------



## davidoco (28 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> so already im at 25700 euro!!!


 
€22700 - It's a great day and you only do it once or twice in a lifetime.  With 150 guests you may receive a cash gift from at least some of them, let's say 30 @ €200 which brings your day out back down to €16700.  And of course you'll have a serving set and there is always one guest that will get you a €9.99 towel set from Dunnes.


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

Why is the honeymoon being included as a cost for the wedding day?


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

John Rambo said:


> Why is the honeymoon being included as a cost for the wedding day?


 
because naturally we have to save for that too, and it needs to paid for prior to the wedding so why not include it in the cost?


----------



## europhile (28 May 2008)

A chocolate fountain?  Did Jordan have one of those?


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

davidoco said:


> €22700 - It's a great day and you only do it once or twice in a lifetime. With 150 guests you may receive a cash gift from at least some of them, let's say 30 @ €200 which brings your day out back down to €16700. And of course you'll have a serving set and there is always one guest that will get you a €9.99 towel set from Dunnes.


its 25700, i checked the figure again. would some people really give 200 euro? do people actually give that much??
we have a house and two children so wouldnt really need gifts but wouldnt really feel good if i put money only on invites, ive seen it done but wonder is it a bit cocky?


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

europhile said:


> A chocolate fountain? Did Jordan have one of those?


the package includes it, i didnt opt for it, and the only other package offered by my hotel is an al a carte menu which works out a lot dearer.

jordan?


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> because naturally we have to save for that too, and it needs to paid for prior to the wedding so why not include it in the cost?


 
If you need new suitcases to go on honeymoon would you include those too? All I'm saying is that often these figures bandied about are inaccurate...just as yours are inaccurate. People will say 'oh my Lord, 25 grand just for one day' when a) there's a long haul holiday for 5 grand thrown in there. b) you should receive at least €7500 in cash as gifts (€150 per couple from 50 couples/100 people on average) There is a perception with a lot of people that weddings should be revenue neutral-i.e. a cash gift should offset the cost to the bride and groom (or parents)


----------



## davidoco (28 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> would some people really give 200 euro? do people actually give that much??


 
Well that was the 2006/07 figure, although with their net worth down now and people not feeling so flush with the value of their house back x% you may not do as well, but anything less than two 50s in an envelope  especially since your spending around €50 per head for their meal.


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

We always give €150 to an aquaintance and €200 to a friend. From conversations with a number of people this would seem to be the norm for a couple.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> my meal. including chocolate fountain reception, canapes, wine with meal, round of drinks with toast is costing 11550 euro for 150 people.



I can't help thinking that €77 per person is madly expensive for what is ultimately a mass-produced meal?


----------



## sam h (28 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> ive already booked up the meal but i do agree the evening thing sounds great!!


 
I think you are trying to close the stable door after the horse has bolted!!

You both need to sit down and decide can your family afford it or will you struggle to pay it back over the next number of years.  If you can;t afford it - go through the list and see where you can cut back.  Maybe the hotel will let you re-jig the meal....'cos I guarentee you are paying for the chocolate fountain & canapes!


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

well the package is all inclusive, thats a five course meal, upgrades for both sets of parents to deluxe rooms, flowers, table covers, bagpiper, place cards, sunday lunch before wedding bridal suite with champagne breakfast, then the fountain drinks canapes etc, only extea is 380 euro for bar extension .
am i getting a bad deal?


----------



## Cahir (28 May 2008)

Cut out the favours altogether.  I don't know anyone who actually keeps them.  The cake seems a little expensive, you should shop around.  Also the invites for only 150 people (probably around 80 -90 invites) seems a bit high too.

Do you have to hire buses?  Can people not make their own way or is it in the middle of nowhere?

You'll get a lot of useless presents so don't count on cash from all guests.  And, yes it's really tacky to put money only on the invites.


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

thats what i thought, ill leave that out then!!!
the favours, i was only going to do some chocolates in a bag??
maybe thats not worth it?

i know someone who might do the cake cheaper. i do need two buses as the venue is 20 miles away.


----------



## truthseeker (28 May 2008)

forget the favours - no one will notice.
the all in deal with the hotel is expensive - can you ask them to price it individually and then you can leave out the bits like chocolate fountain and canapes? 77 euro a head IS a lot for a mass produced meal.

Do you need a videographer if you have a good photographer? Everyone I know got their video and NEVER watched it. Could you not get a friend to shoot some footage with a camcorder so that if someone wants to watch a moving image later there will be some footage?

cake and invites seem expensive also - im sure you could cut costs there.

20 miles away is nothing! Ive driven much further than that for wedding reception after the church bit. Why not let people make their own way?


----------



## shaking (28 May 2008)

Straight off I'd cut out the favours and buses our reception was a 45min drive from the church and we didn't provide buses. i've been to lots of weddings in the same situation and only 1 provided a bus (it was in the UK, buses were half empty) people will want to have their car and not have to trek off to get it the next day,
As for the cake my mum made it, others I know bought them in Marks and Spencer and they looked perfect. Flowergirls outfit came from Next and got lots of admiring comments it cost €70 all in including shoes. You can definitely get a better deal on the videographer. Can I ask why you're getting parents rooms in the hotel package, can they not quote for you for the meal only without all the extras?? Do you really need a bagpiper, the lunch before the wedding and the drinks fountain??

It's very easy to get carried away you have to understand it's not necessary


----------



## truthseeker (28 May 2008)

just on the subject of a bagpiper - am i the only one who legs it past him and finds him annoying when i go to weddings? It just grates on my nerves!!


----------



## Megan (28 May 2008)

davidoco said:


> Well that was the 2006/07 figure, although with their net worth down now and people not feeling so flush with the value of their house back x% you may not do as well, but anything less than two 50s in an envelope  especially since your spending around €50 per head for their meal.



The meal with wine and a toast is costing her €77 per head. (11550 for 150).
Do you realy need wine and a toast if you are trying to keep costs down.
Groomsmen attire is costing the same as the bridesmaids.  Is it costing €1000 to hire dress suits?


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

yeah the grooms men hire is 1000 euro for them all including shoes. 
the price for the meal without extras is 55 a head.
the parents rooms are automatically included in the package.


----------



## paddi22 (28 May 2008)

I'd ignore all their talk of 'packges'... a package is nothing more than them trying to include features you mightn't otherwise go for...they aren't doing you a favour by giving you a package of stuff you don't necessarily want or need... why not sit down and sort out EXACTLY what you want, and what you don't need.. and then go to the hotels requesting a quote for the things that you want..


----------



## Margie (28 May 2008)

I am not being smart but if I were you wicklowlass I couldn't justify spending that kind of money on one day when you have a mortgage and two children. Please go back to the drawing board.

Have you seen the bridal range in Debenhams?
Check out TK MAX for flower girls and bridesmaids attire.
You do not have to pay for transport or accommodation for anyone. 
Do you know anyone who bakes from home that might make your cake for half the price of a shop.
The only things you should be paying for are:

Hotel: meal, wine is optional (cut out round of drinks) and bar ext. Some hotels throw bar ext. and other things in complimentary. Did you shop around hotelwise?
Band + d.j. (find someone who will do both and get a discount)
Your dress (debenhams)
Bridesmaid and flowergirl (tkmax)
Flowers (find a friend who does flower arranging)
Cake (find a friend who bakes)
Groom and best man (hire the suits)
invitation and booklets (do them yourself)
photographer (find a friend whos good at it)
rings (go back to where you bought engagement ring and get a discount)
hair and makeup and tan etc. (get one person to do all and get a discount)
Church soloist(have you got a friend who has a good voice)
Cars (surely you have a friend who has a merc?)

Of course by all means you will pay the friends or aquaintances who do the singing photography etc. but it won't cost a fraction of professional fees.

Just one other point; one bridesmaid and groomsman is enough and this would save a fortune too!

Also, I would wait until after the wedding and see how much money you get in pressies and use this to bring both of you and the kids off on a holiday.  Forget €5k in budget for honeymoon.


----------



## pc7 (28 May 2008)

Wedding budget poll on WOL http://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewtopic.php?t=138427 70% suggest they spent over 20K on wedding budget, its big money!


----------



## truthseeker (28 May 2008)

pc7 said:


> Wedding budget poll on WOL http://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewtopic.php?t=138427 70% suggest they spent over 20K on wedding budget, its big money!


 
It is huge money - and to some people its worth it, and to others its crazy. Im in the crazy camp - but ye knew that anyway!


----------



## pc7 (28 May 2008)

We're going away to get married but its still going to work out pretty expensive! But we've the money in the bank to pay for it so just going for it, but trying to save where we can, it still all adds up!


----------



## davidoco (28 May 2008)

Margie said:


> photographer (find a friend whos good at it)


 
That's probably the one area where you pay for what you get.  The €600 quoted from the friend seems ok, but are you sure they are up to the job?


----------



## Margie (28 May 2008)

My friend is getting married next year and she has booked a mutual friend to do the photography. This person does it as a hooby but has won loads of prizes and has excellent equipment. Cost is €500.


----------



## Bosshog (28 May 2008)

€1300 for a videographer is crazy. i have never seen a good wedding video. most are really tacky and amateur looking.
some of your guests will have their video cam's with them. ask them for the tapes after the wedding and someone you know will be able to put a little piece together on their mac or PC at home.


----------



## clonboy (28 May 2008)

married last october,, so lucky with the weather, that whole weekend was fabulous 

we did the whole big day thing,, 

170 guests 

piper for outside the church and led into meal 170 euro 
flowers for church etc and used in hotel too 900 euro 
priest 300 euro to one and 100 to other one 
sacristan 50 euro 
no alter boys ... 
dvd ,, approx 900 euro 

photograher,, used my friend ,, big time hobby so free, all though did pay for his room in hotel 

wedding car,, borrowed a 06 merc, in silver,, free 
dress,, 1950 euro,, BM paid 
forget the bridesmaids dresses cost 

their necklaces,, approx 300 euro 
suits 750 euro,, ,, 5 in total 

reception,, great meal,, choices and wine served, no toast paid for i think,, 

i just booked hotel and gave a deposit of 1000 euro, sat dowm one night and went thru the menu with them,, 

we had a great day,, band/ come disco was 1500,, and the lead singer also sang in the church for 200/ 250 

finger food on arrival at hotel,, people got all they want to eat,, food was great, wine flowed,, tea etc later on and more finger food from hotel 

cake was cut,, 3 tiers,, dont even think we got to taste it,, it was gone so fast,, that was 300 euro for the cake,, delivered to hotel that morning 

so anyhow,, we stayed in hotel 2 night, as we had another get together /pi** up the next night in a local pub, 

so this is the good bit i think,, went to check out that morning and asked for the bill,, i was expecting at least 10-12 k for the bill..... 

apart from the 1000 deposit we paid ,, recpetion, 2 nights for us, photograhers room, one bridesmaids room, wine,, about 42 bottles, 12 white, 30 red ,, we owed .......................5500 euro 


we got some great pressies, and went to maritius for HM, all inclusive 10 days i think,, hard to remember now.. 5500 for HMoon. 

AT THE END OF THE DAY IT PRACTIALLY PAID For it self,,, i see people going way over the top IMO.


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

ive no mortgage, own my house, kids are coming on honeymoon


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

Margie said:


> My friend is getting married next year and she has booked a mutual friend to do the photography. This person does it as a hooby but has won loads of prizes and has excellent equipment. Cost is €500.


yeah ive seen my photographers work recently did a friend of mines wedding ,also does it as hobby


----------



## justsally (28 May 2008)

Hello,

Congratulations on your engagement.   You might like to have a look at 



Cheers


----------



## Megan (28 May 2008)

Clonboy may I ask what hotel you had your Wedding Reciption in? It reads like a great day or should I say days. Congrats.


----------



## Margie (28 May 2008)

Wicklow lass my apologies, I just presumed you had a mortgage.

I have a mortgage and two children.  I was thinking there's no way I personally would go down the expensive wedding route with the pressure of a mortgage.

I congratulate you on your engagement and wish you the best of luck.  At the end of the day I think planning a wedding should be done taking into consideration what one can afford and not putting oneself into debt.

You know what budget is best for you so good luck with it.


----------



## wicklowlass (28 May 2008)

Margie said:


> Wicklow lass my apologies, I just presumed you had a mortgage.
> 
> I have a mortgage and two children. I was thinking there's no way I personally would go down the expensive wedding route with the pressure of a mortgage.
> 
> ...


 
thanks margie,
we are pretty lucky to own out house, im 25 today and my hubby to be is 28 so we arent doing too badly.
our budget would be 25k , i think who ever suggested waiting until we get our gifts and totting up what we get and using that towards a holiday is a great idea we will definitely be doing that now.

i will defo take everything into consideration , and renegotiate hotel prices, and try get family to do some things.
thanks for all the suggestons.


----------



## clonboy (28 May 2008)

megan, sent u a PM


----------



## ClubMan (29 May 2008)

europhile said:


> A chocolate fountain?  Did Jordan have one of those?


Maybe [broken link removed] would save a few bob?


----------



## wicklowlass (29 May 2008)

im sure it would!!


----------



## Megan (29 May 2008)

clonboy said:


> megan, sent u a PM



Thank you Clonboy. Got that.


----------



## Megan (29 May 2008)

Just notice you have no cost penciled in for the groom's attire. His he going the "Full Monty"
ans if so you could save another €1000 on the grooms men if they did the same.


----------



## wicklowlass (29 May 2008)

i did allow a grand for grooms attire in a previous post


----------



## Megan (29 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> i did allow a grand for grooms attire in a previous post



I took it the €1000 was for the groomens' attire. Sorry


----------



## Megan (30 May 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/theoneshow/article/2008/04/dld_weddingbarter.shtml

Saw this on the one show on BBC1 this evening. It's a new take on having a cheap wedding. I wonder would any hotel allow a couple to do this.


----------



## jackswift (30 May 2008)

I know someone getting married, they are paying €99/person for the meal and have the Cork city jazz band lined up for the reception. Madness or what?


----------



## extopia (30 May 2008)

Chocolate fountain? Favours? Upgraded deluxe rooms? And god forbid, bagipes?

(I repeat - feckin' bagpipes???)

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept! Don't let the "hotel" tacky up your special day with this kind of crap! 

Who's in charge here?


----------



## MandaC (30 May 2008)

extopia said:


> Chocolate fountain? Favours? Upgraded deluxe rooms? And god forbid, bagipes?
> 
> (I repeat - feckin' bagpipes???)
> 
> ...



Someone mentioned Jordan, but I just keep thinking footballers wives, especially on the chocolate fountain.


----------



## wicklowlass (30 May 2008)

how does a chocolate fountain tacky up a wedding?


----------



## truthseeker (30 May 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> how does a chocolate fountain tacky up a wedding?


 
You wont even see the chocolate fountain wicklowlass - sure youd be mad to go near something like that in your white frock!!

i think chocolate fountains have gained a tacky reputation because they have been used by various 'less than classy' brides in recent times, like Jordan or some footballers wives. so what? if you want one have one.


----------



## Loaded1973 (30 May 2008)

We recently had our wedding reception in Lawlors Hotel in Naas, Co. Kildare.
We had the meal in the restaurant €55 a head for 4 courses and had 70 people. We had 40 bottles of wine at €22 per bottle. We then went up to the function room for the party, which cost nothing extra. 
Total for reception was €4700. The restaurant and function room were decorated including chair covers and abundant flowers for no extra. They also gave us the bridal suite for free. (bedrooms are huge!!)

We did have a free bar before and after the meal which came to €2000.
The Dj was €520 and managed to blag a free photographer. Cake was 350. We used our own car, did my own make up and hair. Clothes incl wedding dress (traditional ivory wedding dress, god bless the internet!!) €800. oh and €150 for the registrar (civil marraige)
I would highly recommend the hotel, food was fab and found no fault the whole day.

Total for us = 8520
People are still saying what a wonderful day it was, We had a budget of 10K and managed to come in under budget.


----------



## wicklowlass (30 May 2008)

my god, thats brilliant ,sounds like you had a lovely day!!!!
my friend is doing something similar, 60 people at 27 a head in our local hotel.


----------



## SarahMc (4 Jun 2008)

sam h said:


> - buy dress in the sales (or 2nd hand...not to everyone taste)


Why the face for a 2nd hand dress?  Let some other eejit will pay 3K for a designer dress they wear once, you can pick it up for half that or less.
I think it is Oxfam that has a designer wedding dress store in Dun Laoghaire, same experience, just a fraction of the price.  (you don't have to tell anyone it is second hand if you don't want to).


----------



## wicklowlass (4 Jun 2008)

my mother has taken it upon herself to book an app for me to go to the oxfam wedding shop and i am defo going!!!!

most of the dresses are new anyway!!


----------



## SarahMc (4 Jun 2008)

Sounds like mammy has her head screwed on. Couple of other areas to shave:

favours 300
Traditional favours are sugared almonds. (5, Health, Wealth, Happiness, Long Life and Fertility). Lidl sell these in large bags, wrap them nicely in netting and ribbon which matches your colours. Much nicer than personalised matches/mints - whatever is the trend now.

invites 300
Again, much nicer if home-made. Do you have any friends who are creative/computer whizzes who could do this in lieu of a pressie?


----------



## wicklowlass (4 Jun 2008)

SarahMc said:


> Sounds like mammy has her head screwed on. Couple of other areas to shave:
> 
> favours 300
> Traditional favours are sugared almonds. (I think 5, not sure, there is some significance in it). Lidl sell these in large bags, wrap them nicely in netting and ribbon which matches your colours.
> ...


My aunt makes cards for a hobby , and i was going to ask her to make the invites but would i not run into trouble when it comes to the printing ? it would cost a fair bit? i really need to sit down an discuss it with her. 

i never knew lidl did the almonds!! where could i find them ? what section so you know??


----------



## SarahMc (4 Jun 2008)

I edited my post to include the significance of the 5 almonds.  you'll find the sugared almonds in the sweets section!!

I think your aunt would feel honoured to be asked.  I'm sure she would see it as a challenge, you could print the bones of it out cheaply, and a night with your aunt, mam, you and close family with ribbon, crepe paper or whatever could turn into a very memorable evening.

I know I have spent a few nights pritt sticking dried flowers/ribbon onto invites and mass booklets with wine and good company! (I have been the cheap labour rather than the creative genius).


----------



## sam h (5 Jun 2008)

SarahMc said:


> Why the face for a 2nd hand dress?  Let some other eejit will pay 3K for a designer dress they wear once, you can pick it up for half that or less.
> I think it is Oxfam that has a designer wedding dress store in Dun Laoghaire, same experience, just a fraction of the price.  (you don't have to tell anyone it is second hand if you don't want to).



The face represents friends faces when I've suggested 2nd hand dresses.  Soooo many people give out about the price of weddings but when you mention some obvious savings, I find you get a "poo" face.  
Many of the 2nd hand dresses are being sold at a 30/50% discount of what was paid, which was probably too much.  I reckon go for sale first 'cos you can get up to 70% off for a new dress that won't need cleaning.  A friend recently bought a €1500 dress for just €300, and it's perfect for her.  
After that, think about 2nd hand.  


Back to Wicklowlass, you don't have a mortgage (which I guess I wrongly assumed most people will have or are going to have when they get married), so if you have the income & can afford it, go for what you really want and can afford and have a _fantastic_ day.  Put the bits you save on the silly stuff to an amazing honeymoon for you and the hubby and the kids.  You'll remember that more than the fact the seats were covered with stupid covers (apparently €7.50 per seat?!?!)....that nearly 1 thousand extra to the honeymoon fund.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Jun 2008)

2nd hand dress sounds like a brilliant idea - or a sale one, whichever most savings are to be made on.

I like the sugared almonds idea also - you can probably buy net and ribbon bags V cheap on ebay or somewhere to package them.

Invites dont have to be expensive to print, dont do them with colour, and print on a nice yellowed parchment style paper - most people open them, read details and forget what they looked like - add a little pot pourri inside envelopes for nice touch.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Jun 2008)

Got married in Killiney castle earlier this year, very nice. My wife got her dress from a place that sells cat walk dresses, although she couldn't wear it as she had a "bump" when the date came around, so had to get another one. we saved money by not having flowers in the church, they cost a fortune. 
We also went to our local print shop and got plain invites very cheaply. We didn't need a car or transport for guests as we had the service in Killiney church across the road from the castle. There are savings to be made everywhere. And if your venue say they don't negotiate don't belive them, every business negotiates.


----------



## picaresque (5 Jun 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> my mother has taken it upon herself to book an app for me to go to the oxfam wedding shop and i am defo going!!!!
> 
> most of the dresses are new anyway!!



I know someone who recently paid e100 in Oxfam Bridal on Georges Street for a dress that retails at about e2000 and it was in the sale in Oxfam! It is gorgeous, needs a small amount of fixing, one or two loose threads (maybe that's why it was on sale) and will need to be dry cleaned. It is a fantastic idea however you need to have a good look about, use your imagination as there is no manequins, you can't order it in another size and there's no sales assistants, plush surroundings etc. to make you fell special. It's not exactly a magicial bridal dress shopping experience that some brides want. Not me mind you but a lot of brides will not be up for it.


----------



## picaresque (5 Jun 2008)

For what it's worth my wedding later this year should come in at about e14,000. That's for 130 guests. The meal will cost the lions share at about e10,000. Needless to say we are not having too many "extras" and are lucky enough to have a number of friends able to provide music, photography, flowers etc as gifts as they happen to work in those areas.

We're not compromising on anything important to us but we're not having vintage cars, favours, fairylight backdrops, seat covers etc. and to some people not having these is compromising.


----------



## ClodaghK (5 Jun 2008)

Hi Wicklowlass

There was recently an article in a national newspaper regarding Mrs Quin's charity shops.  

They have apparently opened a bridal shop in Loughrea, Co. Galway selling new, but last seasons, bridal dresses (like anyone is gonna know if they are this seasons or last seasons!!!! )  

Apparently they get there stock donated from local and regional bridal shops at the end of each season.  I believe that they are sold between 300-900 euro - well below what you would pay in the bridal shops!!

Not sure what the phone number or website is because the article was a couple of weeks ago, but i assume if you google Mrs Quin you should come up with something. 

As far as I remember the bridal range is only in the Galway shop - this might be too far away from Wicklow, but you could always make a weekend of it!! 

Best of luck


----------



## wicklowlass (5 Jun 2008)

thanks clodaghk, my daughter shares your name !! i will look into that thanks a mill!!


----------

